# Picky eaters when it comes to organ meat



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

For some reason all three of my dogs will not eat the organ meat of the white meats (chicken, rabbits and turkey) but will eat red meat organs. Do you think I should grind some of the meat and mix the organs in (white meat) or is not a big issue as they are getting their percentage of organ meat from the red meat? Gotta admit that some of the things they've eaten and I've had to hand them has made me wanta barf more then a few times ie., elk tongue, cow hearts and the smell of tripe is the most disgusting smell - which I honestly believe make the dogs love it all the more.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If it was me I would just leave it at the red meat organs if they eat them ok. If is just the liver they turn their noses up at it might be the texture they don't like - try freezing it and feeding it partly thawed or frozen so it isn't slippery.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Lynn for your response. Less work for me, was not looking forward to having to grind meat and organs


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

with liver you could try to fry or boil it real short, so that the inside stays raw, that is a trick for picky organ eaters, especially for liver as a small amount is needed in a menu as liver is not easy to replace....


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll give heating them up in a frying pan a try, I'll just detach the livers from each of the animals before I give them to the dogs - worth a try as I'm just having to go around the yard now to scoop them up to throw away. Thanks Carmen. If they still won't eat them I will ensure that they get enough from the red meats to make up for the lack from the white meats like Lynn suggested. Elk livers are pretty big and easy to cut even when frozen, as are the cows, and they enjoy eating those. Thanks also to Lynn.

I love your signature Carmen - 8 beautiful puppies - brings a big smile to my face everytime I see them


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> with liver you could try to fry or boil it real short, so that the inside stays raw, that is a trick for picky organ eaters, especially for liver as a small amount is needed in a menu as liver is not easy to replace....


Well, since you said it first and I don't have to sound like the only crazy person who sautes my dogs' liver :lol: , I admit that I do the same.

Otherwise, even though I have Pig-Dogs, they will leave the liver in the bowl from meal to meal to meal.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

My dogs line up to eat the organ meat, regardless of what animal it come from, except for beef kidney. I've tried feeding it many dogs over the years and they won't touch it, raw, boiled, sauted, etc.

Does anyone else's dogs eat kidney? Anyone have any idea why mine wouldn't? I do know it makes me wonder about kidney pie, if my dogs won't touch the stuff, how good can it be?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Have no clue why yours won't eat kidney - mine will eat all kinds both white and dark meat. 

A little off topic though but I found a place that sells ground beef gullet (bovine cartlidge sp?) they say that it is a very good source for chondroitin sulfate. If I'm giving them large pieces of meat (feeding prey model) I'm sure they are getting some of this already but would it hurt anything to give my older girl an extra helping of this a couple of times a week?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Have no clue why yours won't eat kidney - mine will eat all kinds both white and dark meat.
> 
> A little off topic though but I found a place that sells ground beef gullet (bovine cartlidge sp?) they say that it is a very good source for chondroitin sulfate. If I'm giving them large pieces of meat (feeding prey model) I'm sure they are getting some of this already but would it hurt anything to give my older girl an extra helping of this a couple of times a week?


I think it's a good thing to feed. Also, if the same source offers green tripe, I think that's an *excellent* thing to feed. In fact, for people who feed no produce, I think green tripe and kelp cover many of the nutritional bases that produce does -- and some are even better covered with sea vegetables and green tripe. 

(After watching the Yellowstone gray wolf videos by U.C. in a canine nutrition class, I no longer feel the need to defend feeding produce regularly. I saw wolves routinely devour the stomach contents, leaving it only when there were humans or competition for food close by. They ate the stomach contents of all but the first stomach of ruminants. In fact, they ate 100% of small prey. Who am I to omit something they would eat if they were left to their own devices? :lol: They ate some berries and some grasses, too, even in prey-plentiful conditions.)

Are you giving your older dog fish oil and glucosamine, too?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah she gets fish oil and glucosamine - they all get salmon oil. Tonight they each got some sardines as well (ewww nasty little fish that they are).

As for tripe they get that as well and to be perfectly honest I'm not against veggies - my older girl really likes veggies so I do blend them up and give them to her. My retired boy itches to much with veggies and Coda is not really interested in them but they both love the tripe.


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I'll give heating them up in a frying pan a try, I'll just detach the livers from each of the animals before I give them to the dogs - worth a try as I'm just having to go around the yard now to scoop them up to throw away. Thanks Carmen. If they still won't eat them I will ensure that they get enough from the red meats to make up for the lack from the white meats like Lynn suggested.
> 
> I make sure that my dogs get liver 2x a week. If your dogs absolutely will not eat liver make sure that they get cod liver oil.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Try a little garlic powder on it. Most dogs love garlic.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Also if you are feeding whole prey some dogs won't eat the liver if the gallbladder is attached(tastes bad) and will dissect it out and leave it.


----------

